# [SOLVED] Burning smells from PC.



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, recently I have been smelling burning smells from my PC, like plastic. The smell seemed to be strongest at the front where my DVD drive was. I took the DVD drive out and it smelt normal. But where the DVD was it still smells and gets worse when my PC is running. I keep all the unused cables from my PSU on top of my DVD drive where there is a gap just so they are out of the way. And that is where the smell is strongest. The PSU itself does not smell of burning, fan are all spinning in the machine, cpu, motherboard and graphics card are not smelling, it's just at the front where the unused wires are. My system operates normally, I do hear a very faint squeal noise come from my PC when playing games like Minecraft. I've used 3 different temperature programs and all my temps are perfectly normal.

Specs:
Intel i5 3570k 3.4GHz IvyBridge processor (Stock clocks)
ASRock B75 Pro3-M
8GB DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX RAM
PNY 550TI 1GB GDDR5 Graphics card (Stock clocks)
PSU is Coolermaster RS-600-ASAA 600W GreenPower

I have checked around inside of the PC and have to say it all looks fine, it's been running now for about 2-3 months fine until now when I can smell the burning smells. I custom made this PC. 

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

It may be dust burring off of somthing hot.

Unplug all power to the computer and take a air compressor to all the fans and inside the computer.


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Hi Masterchief, I today gave my PC a good clean out, with an air compressed can to all the fans ect. But still it has the smell. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Does anything feel hot inside?

Where in the front is the smell the strongest? Top or bottom?

Are you sure it is not coming from the PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Check all the wiring, especially the bundle on top of the optical drive, for any burned areas. What did you use to determine your Temps are satisfactory?
Your PSU would be a good candidate for failure or causing electrical issues.
It's poor quality and not 80+ certified.


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Thanks for the replies. The smell comes from the top of my case at the front, I cannot smell burning from the warm air blown out the back of my PSU. It is not warm in the the place of my case where the smell is strongest. The unused wires look fine, no burns I've seen although its harder to see the wires with the sleeve on them. I used speedfan and everest mostly to detect the temps, both shown the same. I thought my PSU was 80+ :/. Should I not use my PC at all at the moment? Thanks again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Personally, I would want to find the source of the smell before continuing to use the PC.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Hi doige :wave:



doige said:


> ............
> 
> I keep all the unused cables from my PSU on top of my DVD drive where there is a gap just so they are out of the way. And that is where the smell is strongest.
> 
> ................


Try pulling the stored cables out and running your fingers along each one, especially any 'Molex'-cables (IDE-HDD/CD/DVD drive power-cable plug, 4-wires oblong with 2 corners 'flattened'), to see if any are warm/hot - Also, check where the wires go into the plugs, Some cheap plugs tend to not clip the pins in properly, causing them to work their way out of the plastic. This could cause a short-circuit, if the bare pin brushes against the PC casing.


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Hi, thanks for the replies. When I got back from work I turned it on to see if I could feel heat on the unused cables and the plastic ends. but I didn't. I also rechecked all the cables and from what I can see the wires look fine. I double checked if the smell wasn't coming out of my PSU and it wasn't. But the smell is nowhere near as strong as it was yesterday, yesterday is would fill the room with this smell, now i can only smell it if I'm up close to the front of my PC. All the unused wires are hanging out of the front of my PC separated at the moment. What I do find strange is that the smell is strongest in the very top two front corners of my case where nothing is at all.

Thanks again.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Is the power-switch at the top of the cabinet-front, or are the front-panel wires routed out through the upper area of the chassis?


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

The buttons and wires from the buttons and front USB go through the bottom of the case. I infact just took the front off to check to see if it was that smelling, but it isn't. Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

The only other reason I can think of, to why it's smelling worse at the top-corners, is that something else is/was getting hot and the warm air rising is carrying it up.

Alternatively, perhaps it was a small 'dust-bunny' or 2 that fell into the PSU and has now been baked dry.


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Exactly what I was thinking, when I opened my case the first time there were a few dead bugs at the bottom of the case. I will run it later again and see if the smell stays faint. Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Righto, keep us posted please :wink:


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Hi there, again today the smell is much more faint than when I first smelt it. Would you think it would be ok using the PC for now and if I do feel that the smell is getting worse, stop and tell you? Thanks.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Yep it should be OK, fingers crossed it stays so :grin:


----------



## doige (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

Yeah, anyway thanks very much for all the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Burning smells from PC.*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

